# 

## magi



----------


## Redakcja

Czekamy na kolejne zdjęcia. Zapraszamy

----------


## katja

Oto mój najnowszy działkowy nabytek poddany próbie ognia   :Wink2:  
Zamiast pieczonki wyszła spalonka   :sad:

----------


## slaw

Uczta dla duszy

----------


## slaw



----------


## slaw

Panie Władzo, bo to ma iść na Krzywą Wieżę w Pizie...




NAGRODA! Prosimy o adres

----------


## ewusia

> Oto mój najnowszy działkowy nabytek poddany próbie ognia   
> Zamiast pieczonki wyszła spalonka



katja, Tobie może pieczonka nie wyszła ale ja nareszcie wiem jak wygląda ten sławetny gar   :big grin:   u nas na pomorzu zresztą nie do dostania   :Evil:

----------


## katja

Ewusia, w W-wie do dostania w Castoramie.Są też na Allegro.
Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## ewusia

dzięki katja, podpowiedz jeszcze jak to cudo się nazywa, poszukam u nas w Castoramie   :big grin:

----------


## katja

po prostu kociołek żeliwny    :cool:

----------


## katja

po prostu kociołek żeliwny    :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

Katja, będę jutro w Castoramie. Gdzie szukać kociołka, w ogrodniczym?

----------


## katja

Tak, tak na dziale ogrodniczym.
Życzę smacznej pieczonki   :big grin:  .
Ja następnej postaram się nie spalić   :oops:  
Tu kilka przepisów:
http://www.jura.art.pl/pl/turystyk.php?go=pozywien1
http://www.us.edu.pl/katowice/inform...ieczonka.shtml
http://www.biznet1.com/cooking/silesian/365.htm

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek1950

Dzięki, Już się oblizuję. Obiecuje, że nie bedzie spalona.  :big grin:

----------


## Tomek_J

Katja, żeby Ci znów nie wyszły spalonki, polecam:

1. Na dno kociołka nalać kapkę oleju
2. Kociołek (dno i ścianku) wyłożyć podwójną warstwą folii aliminiowej; z braku folii mogą być liście kapusty, zresztą pyszne !
3. Ogień na Twoim zdjęciu jest tak cicrca-about dwakroć za duży. On się powinien ledwo tlić. Fakt, zamiast 40 minut poczekasz na pieczonki godzinę, ale na pewno nie spalisz !
4. Czy muszę dodawać, że pieczonki najlepiej zapija się kieliszkiem bardzo mocno zmrożonej wódeczki ?...

----------


## Wowka

Jaka oliwa? Dno i ścianki gara smaruje się skórką od boczku. Folia aluminiowa to "wygodnicki" wymysł kogoś kto nie lubi szorować garów.. Nic nie zastąpi aromatu i smaku zlekka przysmażonego liścia kapusty.....
I nie wódeczka tylko piwko na które Ciebie *Tomku* serdecznie zapraszam. A mówię to Ja - mieszkaniec regionu gdzie pieczonki zostały wynalezione.

Ps. do tego "wynalazku" przyznaje się jeszcze kilka innych regionów naszego kraju.... . Kto wie, może i nie bez racji  :smile:

----------


## czupurek

ok to, teraz ja parę zdjątek

taką mrówę mutanta robiłam ostatnio z synem na lekcję biologii (tyraliśmy do 1.00 w nocy, bo synusiowi przypomiało się na ostatnią chwilę   :Confused:  )
ale było warto: dostaliśmy (?!) szóstkę   :Lol:  


no, a tak skończyła się konfrontacja: niewydolny, stary sprzęt, a cierpliwość nałogowego użytkownika internetu - mojej latorośli (może również uzależnionego od forum)

----------


## czupurek

oddech po wcześniej prezentowanych nieco drastycznych scenach

tym razem coś dla miłośników roślinności
zdjęcia robione podczas wizyty i zakupów w szkółce w Chynowie

----------


## AdamY

Powiedzcie mi - proszę - jak dodać zdjecie do postu ?

----------


## mAgnes

Inwestorskie oko ...





AdamY - musisz umiescic gdzies zdjecie w internecie. Nastepnie otwierasz je, klikasz prawym przyciskiem i wybierasz "wlasciwosci". Kopiujesz adres URL. Na Forum nad okienkiem gdzie mozna napisac tresc nowej wiadomosci jest kilka przyciskow. Klikasz na Img, wklejasz adres zdjecia, klikasz jeszcze raz na Img (powinienes miec cos takiego, tylko bez spacji 

[ img ]http://adres zdjecia/nazwa.jpg[ /img ]

NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

----------


## dorotazab



----------


## dorotazab



----------


## dorotazab

OOO Luc tos Ty tutaj ???? - umknela mi Twoja wiadomosc bo sie troszke rozgalopowalam - co do zmniejszania zdjec - cholercia probowalam ale jakos mi nie wyszlo.

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Dorotazab , wstyd mi za Ciebie.

----------


## dziubulek

... cieszę się ogromnie, że się Tobie podobają  

pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie 

ps - ... cóż za zbieg okoliczności, ... Ty jesteś "dziubulek" ... moją Szanowną Małżonkę od lat przynajmniej 20 nazywam "dziub" (przedtem "dziubek" no ale teraz to już "dziub" w poważnym wieku), ... a moja córka to "dziubuś" (też już powoli zaczyna być w poważnym jak na kobietę wieku - jak sama mówi, grubo po trzydziestce) ... tak więc jesteśmy jakby "spokrewnieni"    

W takim razie bardzo mi milo cie poznac moj drogi krewniaku. Ja ciebie takze pozdrawiam bardzo serdecznie.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

*dorotazab* - zdjęcia UPS  :Roll:   :ohmy:  dobrze, że śniadania nie zjadłam ...  i faktycznie trochę za duże  :Confused:

----------


## Ew-ka

te zdjecia chyba nie do tego wątku ...bardziej do inspiracjii z Hameryki    :Roll:

----------

Taaa, to może ja jednak zmienię scenerię...  :Wink2: 

Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy, matka też... 
się chwalić będzie 
rezultatem swoich zabaw z aparatem (a mnie się rymnęło!).
Takie tam, widoczki z naszej działki i "naszej" wsi.

Na początek może trochę jesieni...















zaznaczam, że to nie jest plantacja!  :Wink2:   :big grin: 



A tu już powiało zimą, niestety...





cztery akacje...

chmury gęsiego...












ojej, trochę się rozpędziłam...  :Roll:

----------


## rrmi

> te zdjecia chyba nie do tego wątku ...bardziej do inspiracjii z Hameryki


moze ja w imieniu organizacji jednak podziekuje .
Mamy duzo swoich zdjec . 
 :Confused:

----------


## dorotazab

Wymiekacie???  To tylko druga strona medalu  aaameryyyce!!!!!    :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------

> Wymiekacie???  To tylko druga strona medalu  aaameryyyce!!!!!


Nie, nie wymiękamy. 
Takie obrazki można utrwalić nie tylko w Ameryce,
nie widzę jednak powodu, dla którego tu, na naszym forum, 
publicznie je rozpowszechniasz, 
naruszając w ten sposób czyjąś prywatność, 
jakakolwiek by nie była.
Ani to ładne, ani ciekawe.

Ani inspirujące...

----------


## Aggi

> Wymiekacie???  To tylko druga strona medalu  aaameryyyce!!!!!


Znowu leczysz komleksy?   :Wink2:  Ciekawe jest to, że mimo wszystko jakoś stać ich na inteligentną housekeeper z Polski.... 
Nie wklejaj już więcej zdjęć.

----------


## Chef Paul

... może wtrącę "swoje trzy grosze" w temacie "rezydencje i apartamenty w Ameryce" otóż:
... Autorka zdjęć "dorotazab" raczej napewno "realizuje swoje marzenia za wszelką cenę", 
... pensja na "turystycznym" wyjeździe była raczej niewielka przy sprzątaniu w biednych dzielnicach i "mobile homes park's", 
... kiedy coś takiego czytam lub oglądam, przypominają mnie się opowieści takich "turystów" jak "Dorota", 
... jacy to amerykanie głupi (w tym przypadku, niechlujne brudasy mieszkające w norach - no przynajmniej "spora część"), ... a my tacy mądrzy i wykształceni, 
... proszę jednak zauważyć, iż to "Pani Dorota" pojechała sprzątać te brudy, a nie "brudasy" przyjechły tutaj by odkurzyć jej "kryształowy żyrandol", 
... cóż "no comment"

... zdjęcia są nie na temat w tym "topicu" i mam nadzieję, że po "ciężko sprzątającej Dorocie" tym razem Admin posprząta te śmiecie, ...

... żeby fotografować "slamsy" nie potrzeba jechać aż tak daleko, rozejrzyj się dookoła Doroto, ...


ps - mógłbym wkleić glinianą "willę" z jednego z krajów naftowych (tylko po co)

----------


## Chef Paul

... *@ matka,* 
... chyba jednak bardziej podobają mnie się pejzaże jesienne   :smile:   ... zimowe jakieś takie "smutne"   :sad:  ,

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## gabriela

Popatrzcie na moje swiateczne dekoracje:

----------


## rrmi

> Wymiekacie???  To tylko druga strona medalu  aaameryyyce!!!!!


Ja nie wymiekam , tylko nie ma z kim dyskutowac .Zauwaz , ze *Chef Paul* napisal ci dokladnie to samo co ja kilka miestecy temu w watku emigracyjnym .
Poza tym widzialam juz twoje wpisy na czerwono i duzymi literami .
To bardzo zly objaw .
Rozumiem , ze wczoraj na Thanksgiving wypilas za duzo i hamulce puscily .
Nie wiem jak nazwac osoba , ktora idzie do czyjegos domu i robi tam zdjecia , po czym wkleja na internet .
Gdyby nie wrodzona chciwosc , kupilabym ci bilet w jedna , powrotna strone , bo takiej inteligencji tu nie potrzeba nikomu .
Pamietaj tez , ze to co zrobilas narusza czyjas prywatnosc.
I to prywatnosc kogos , kto zaufal ci na tyle , ze wpusil do domu .
Badz dalej taka odwazna i podaj adres , gdzie to robilas .
Domyslasz sie po co ?
Po to , zebys nawet za bilet nie placila .
Chetnie ci w tym pomoge.
Rowniez wstyd mi za ciebie

----------


## rrmi

> Napisał dorotazab
> 
> Wymiekacie???  To tylko druga strona medalu  aaameryyyce!!!!!    
> 
> 
> Znowu leczysz komleksy?   Ciekawe jest to, że mimo wszystko jakoś stać ich na inteligentną housekeeper z Polski.... 
> Nie wklejaj już więcej zdjęć.


Czy oceniasz te inteligencje na podstawie wypowiedzi o sobie- samej inteligentnej?
A moze to jest inteligencja inaczej?
To tyle co mialam do powiedzenia .

*Gabriela* , juz sie do swiat szykujesz?
Ladne te ozdoby  :smile:

----------


## Luc Skywalker

> Wymiekacie???  To tylko druga strona medalu  aaameryyyce!!!!!


Mam nadzieje , ze wczorajszy indyk , jedzony tradycyjnie podczas najwiekszego swieta w USA , tj Swieta Dziekczynienia , spowodowal u ciebie trudna do zastopowania biegunke polaczona z retorsjami .
A wszystko to z powodu twojej niewdziecznosci .

----------


## gabriela

Jeszcze cos z jesieni..

----------


## gabriela

*RRMI* pojutrze przeciez pierwsza niedziela adwentu, na stole mam cos w rodzaju wienca adwentowego z 4 swiecami. A ozdoby swiateczne juz maja wszyscy dawno, miasto oswietlone, choinki no i sklepy przepelnione jak co roku, szalenstwo.

----------


## gabriela

*DOROTAZAB* cos mi sie wydaje, ze takie domy nie potrzebuja sprzataczek. Czy to sa moze domy twoich znajomych? Dlaczego tak nienawidzisz tej Hameryki?? Wracaj do domu.

----------


## gabriela

A to okolica w ktorej mieszkamy:

----------


## rrmi

> *DOROTAZAB* cos mi sie wydaje, ze takie domy nie potrzebuja sprzataczek. Czy to sa moze domy twoich znajomych? Dlaczego tak nienawidzisz tej Hameryki?? Wracaj do domu.


Moze swoj wkleja , wyjasniloby to te nienawisc .
Dajmy jej spokoj , bo niebardzo jest jak i o czym pogawedzic .  :Confused:  

Troche wczesnie *Gabrielo* zaczyna sie ten swiateczny sezon   :smile:  
Zapraszam Cie do watku Hamerykanskiego na pogaduszki , bo tu nie w temacie jestesmy
pozdrowka  :big grin:

----------


## dorotazab

Wszyscy kochajacy ameryke - wstyd mi za Was ze nie potraficie obiektywnie oceniac, no coz cudze chwalicie swego nie znacie - Wasza sprawa!

----------


## Luc Skywalker

> Wszyscy kochajacy ameryke - wstyd mi za Was ze nie potraficie obiektywnie oceniac, no coz cudze chwalicie swego nie znacie - Wasza sprawa!


Chyba cos ci sie pomylilo .
Rozmowa toczy sie wokol zdjc , ktore wkleilas . No wiesz , ze sa denne .
Temat milosci nie byl poruszany .

----------


## plaza123

> Wszyscy kochajacy ameryke - wstyd mi za Was ze nie potraficie obiektywnie oceniac, no coz cudze chwalicie swego nie znacie - Wasza sprawa!


Dorociu, nikt Ciebie tutaj na sile nie trzyma.  :cool:  *$*  :big grin:  
Powinnas moze pomyslec o awansie zawodowym i zostac sprzataczka na rezydencji  :Roll:  , skoro w tak biednych okolicach sa one potrzebne to pomysl o tych bogatych.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


PS. jak na zdjecia konkursowe to jest to cienizna.  :cry:  


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Aggi

> Wszyscy kochajacy ameryke - wstyd mi za Was ze nie potraficie obiektywnie oceniac, no coz cudze chwalicie swego nie znacie - Wasza sprawa!


No popatrz!   :Lol:  Nikt tu nie deklarował miłości do Ameryki, to chyba Ty kochasz te miejsca, skoro pozwalają ci zarobić na utrzymanie. 

Nikt też nie powiedział słowa zbliżonego do pochwały zaprezentowanego stanu rzeczy. Omawiamy kwestię etyczną Twojego wystepu.

Rrmi ma racje - z tą inteligencją, to coś nietęgo   :Wink2:  . Czytanie ze zrozumieniem jest dośc podstawową umiejetnością. 

Osobiście czuję się zażenowana tym co tu wyczyniasz. Co chcesz i komu udowodnić? Oprócz udowodnienia samej sobie, że potrafisz ten syf sprzątnąć...

----------


## gabriela

*To jakas chora obsesja*, czy Ty masz sie dobrze DOROTAZAB??
Na zdjeciach nie widac, zeby ktokolwiek kiedys w tym domu sprzatal. Syf i malaria, ale czy tylko Amerykanie tak zyja. Jaka nienawisc z Ciebie pala do Twoich rzekomych "pracodwcow". Poszukaj sobie bogatszych, u nich jest porzadniej. Albo wracaj do Polski, nie ponizaj sie tak dla dolarow.
Nie umialabym tak zyc tu w Niemczech palajac nienawiscia do wszytkich Niemcow wkolo. Nie musze ich kochac, ale nie majac innego wyjscia polubilam ich nawet, pracuje z nimi przeciez.
Wrocilabym juz chetnie do Polski, niestety pewnych rzeczy nie da sie przeskoczyc, ale i tak wroce, DLATEGO BUDUJE!!!!

----------


## dorotazab

Dla wyjasnienia - zdjecia wklejam takie jakie mam ochote wklejac - po co? Po to zeby nie bylo monotonnie.

Jesli chodzi o inteligencje, zawod wykonywany, oraz obiektywizm (czy subiektywizm) w ocenie danego miejsca czy kraju - wyjanie - nie musza isc one ze soba w parze.

Jesli chodzi o brak inteligencji - to tu juz najwyrazniej widac komu jej brak ....

Predzej komus, kto czegos nie zauwaza - bo jesli zauwaza to nie powinien rzucac sie na kogos jak hiena tylko dlatego ze ten wkleja zdjecia ktore ma ochote pokazac tym ktorzy np: nigdy nie byli w tym kraju.

Kiedys wspomnialam ze moglabym duzo zdjec pokazac za ktore na pewno bede skrytykowana - co tez sie stalo - przez co tylko kolejny raz utwierdzam sie w przekonaniu, ze niektorzy nie znosza jak ktos mowi lub wkleja cos co nie jest zgodne z ich mysla - wtedy od razu przystepuja do ataku - wiadomo atak jest sposobem obrony  (zwlaszcza kogos kto czuje sie "slabszy").

W watku widac  rozne zdejcia wiec nie widze powodu dla jakiego nie moge ja pokazac swoich.

A jesli chodzi o Ciebie rrmi -podaruj sobie wszystkie swoje komentarze - nie robia one na mnie najmniejszego wrazenia - wszyscy wiemy ze lubisz sie czepiac kazdego i robisz to na ogol w kazdym watku na forum muratora - przez co ostatnio zamkneli Twoj watek w ktorym wklejasz wiekszosc zdjec z internetowych katalogow nabijajac sobie w ten sposob licznik. 

Ja nie komentuje Twoich zdjec bo uwazam ze masz prawo - jak i wszyscy inni - zamieszczac to co chcesz - wiec daruj sobie bo swoim zachowaniem udawadniasz mi tylko jedno... 

To ze nie podobaja Ci sie moje zdjecia - to dobrze bo one maja Ci sie nie podobac (i w ty wypadku komentuj zdjecia a komentarze na temat mojej osoby zachowaj sobie prosze dla siebie).

----------


## Luc Skywalker

> Dla wyjasnienia - zdjecia wklejam takie jakie mam ochote wklejac - po co? Po to zeby nie bylo monotonnie.
> 
> Jesli chodzi o inteligencje, zawod wykonywany, oraz obiektywizm (czy subiektywizm) w ocenie danego miejsca czy kraju - wyjanie - nie musza isc one ze soba w parze.
> 
> Jesli chodzi o brak inteligencji - to tu juz najwyrazniej widac komu jej brak ....
> 
> Predzej komus, kto czegos nie zauwaza - bo jesli zauwaza to nie powinien rzucac sie na kogos jak hiena tylko dlatego ze ten wkleja zdjecia ktore ma ochote pokazac tym ktorzy np: nigdy nie byli w tym kraju.
> 
> Kiedys wspomnialam ze moglabym duzo zdjec pokazac za ktore na pewno bede skrytykowana - co tez sie stalo - przez co tylko kolejny raz utwierdzam sie w przekonaniu, ze niektorzy nie znosza jak ktos mowi lub wkleja cos co nie jest zgodne z ich mysla - wtedy od razu przystepuja do ataku - wiadomo atak jest sposobem obrony  (zwlaszcza kogos kto czuje sie "slabszy").
> ...


?

----------


## Aggi

Czyli nic nie zrozumiałaś Dorota?   :ohmy:  
No to rzeczywiście szkoda czasu. Mojego przynajmniej.

----------

> nie powinien rzucac sie na kogos jak hiena tylko dlatego ze ten wkleja zdjecia ktore ma ochote pokazac tym ktorzy np: nigdy nie byli w tym kraju.


Coś ci się popierdzieliło, to nie jest wątek krajoznawczy, tylko konkurs fotograficzny, 
a twoich zdjęć nijak pod konkursowe podciągnąć się nie da.
Jeśli chcesz wklejać zdjęcia, _jak ci się  podoba_, to załóż własny wątek i używaj w nim do woli, 
daj upust własnym frustracjom, kto będzie chciał, wejdzie i zobaczy (jeśli admin wątku czym prędzej nie skasuje).
Ja na przykład poczułam się na siłę zmuszona do oglądania twoich wypocin w tym wątku, 
i mimo, że nigdy nie byłam w *TYM* kraju, 
nie miałam i nie mam najmniejszej ochoty zaglądać do kibla czy wanny amerykańskich, czy innej narodowości, obywateli.




> Kiedys wspomnialam ze moglabym duzo zdjec pokazac za ktore na pewno bede skrytykowana - co tez sie stalo - przez co tylko kolejny raz utwierdzam sie w przekonaniu, ze niektorzy nie znosza jak ktos mowi lub wkleja cos co nie jest zgodne z ich mysla


Ich myśl nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, pomyliłaś adres,
powtarzam, załóż własny wątek np. "moja przygoda w slumsach" czy coś w tym rodzaju i tam się rozwiń.

----------


## Aggi

:big grin:  nic dodać nic ująć *matka* !

----------


## SławekD-żonka

Dobrze, to zmieniając temat - czyli wracając do niego  :Wink2:   - w akcie desperacji, jako że już nie wiem jakie moje zdjęcia mogą się Redakcji na tyle spodobać, bym zasłużyła na upragniony kubek, wklejam *nasz nowy wieszak na ubrania na stópkach* bardzo praktyczny [tylko trochę ruchliwy  :Wink2:   :Lol:   ]


_Duże zdjęcie_

----------


## rrmi

*Kasia* , mi sie zawsze Twoje zdjecia podobaja .
Moze i Redakcja kiedys doceni .
A moze za wytrwalosc  :Lol:  

Tak czy inaczej wieszak jest oryginalny  :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul

... wprawdzie widać tylko podstawę "wieszaka"   :smile:  i jest to zapewne "wieszak" 10 sekundowy ale "pomysł" na fotografię mnie się podoba, .... może jeszcze "nocna lampka" (na baterie oczywiście)   :smile:   :cool:   :smile:   ... dałbym nagrodę za same pomysły i opisy   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie

----------


## SławekD-żonka

> *Kasia* , mi sie zawsze Twoje zdjecia podobaja .
> Moze i Redakcja kiedys doceni .
> A moze za wytrwalosc  
> 
> Tak czy inaczej wieszak jest oryginalny


Bardzo się cieszę, że zdjęcia się podobają  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   i może za wytrwałość kiedyś coś [qbeczek  :Wink2:  ] mi się skapnie  :cool:  





> ... wprawdzie widać tylko podstawę "wieszaka"   i jest to zapewne "wieszak" 10 sekundowy ale "pomysł" na fotografię mnie się podoba, .... może jeszcze "nocna lampka" (na baterie oczywiście)      .. dałbym nagrodę za same pomysły i opisy   
> 
> pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie


Wieszak faktycznie chwilowy, ale uroczy  :cool:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  

_Duże zdjęcie_

----------


## Chef Paul

... naprawdę uroczy i uśmiechnięty   :smile:  , ...
... może wreszcie doczekam się jakiegoś wnuka lub wnuczki   :sad:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## SławekD-żonka

Chef Paul  - bardzo Ci tego życzę - podobno jest nawet całkiem sympatycznie   :Wink2:   :big tongue:  Kwestia tylko co Twoja córka na to  :cool:

----------


## Ewunia

> zdjecia wklejam takie jakie mam ochote wklejac


artystka - turpistka   :cool:

----------


## Chef Paul

... "mój dzidziuś" twierdzi, że ............. ma jeszcze czas bo ma "dopiero" 32 lata   :sad:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## SławekD-żonka

Ja mam ciut mniej i twierdzę, że późno urodziłam 1. dziecko  :Wink2:   Doczekasz się Szefie, doczekasz, Gwiazdka już blisko - kto wie ... 
 a może nawet  lub   :Wink2:   :cool:   :big tongue:

----------


## Chef Paul

... chyba *Kasiu* jesteśmy  w tym temacie   :sad:  , ... może się "_córcia spręży_" i niebawem się doczekam   :smile:  , ...

przysyłaj zdjęcia na konkurs a "*komisja konkursowa*" w końcu dostrzeże *"coś"* co ja już *"widzę"* (_o czym pisałem gdzieś wyżej_)

pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie

----------


## SławekD-żonka

faktycznie taka 'mała' dygresja  :Wink2:  
a ze zdjęciami będę dalej próbowała  :smile:

----------


## kasia64

Witam  :oops:  
Oto mój kawałek świata.Moje miejsce na Ziemi  :oops:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

Zima w mieście też może być piękna - to widok z okna mojego domu rodzinnego




A tu nasi mniejsi bracia  :Wink2:   o których dbamy rok w rok, a teraz przynoszą ogromną radochę dzieci

----------


## Chef Paul

... 


> Zima w mieście też może być piękna - to widok z okna mojego domu rodzinnego


... u mnie tak nie napadało   :ohmy:   a jestem 25 km od Ciebie   :sad:  

pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie

----------


## Bastet

każdy z innej bajki.... ale mojej  


http://ew484.photosite.com/Album1/065_024_24.html 








coś mi nie wychodzi ich wstawienie jako obrazka

----------


## Chef Paul

... *Bastet* ... uwielbiam takie fotki   :big grin:   ... mnie się ogromnie podobają   :smile:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie

ps - aby wkleić zdjęcie, po wciśnięciu "Img" musisz podać bezpośrednią lokalizację fotki na serwerze a później wcisnąć "Img*"   :smile: 

ps2 - w jakim to stanie misie biegają pod domkiem myśliwskim   :cool:  ?  :smile:

----------


## Chef Paul

... jedno ze zdjęć *"Basteta"*
(dla tych którym niechce się klikać na linki   :smile:  ... niech to ich zmobilizuje   :Wink2:  )



pozdrawiam serdecznie

ps - *Bastet* ... zmniejsz zdjęcia o połowę   :smile:

----------


## rrmi

> ...ps2 - w jakim to stanie misie biegają pod domkiem myśliwskim   ?


w NJ sa czesto (ostatnio byl odstrzal na 3 sztuki) , ale po rejestracji patrzac to PA
w CT po drodze do kasyn stoja rowniez znaki ostrzegajace , zeby nie wchodzic samemu do lasu , bo niedzwiedzie sie zdarzaja  :big grin:  

Ty chyba bardziej z krokodylami za pan brat ?  :Wink2:  

Pozdrowka

----------


## Chef Paul

... @ *rrmi*
... niekoniecznie   :Wink2:   ... do 1996 mieszkałem w Wrightsville PA i trochę w północnej Pennsylvanii polowałem (niedźwiedzia jednak nigdy nie udało mi się strzelić ... nawet w Kanadzie gdzie jeżdżę do brata) ... na Florydzie jest dla mnie trochę lepszy klimat (stary już jestem   :smile:  , no i mam tu córkę   :smile:  ),

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## rrmi

Pewnie , ze niekoniecznie .
U nas (NJ) czesto pokazuja cale misiowe rodziny , jak podchodza pod domy .Latem pokazywali w wiadomosciach misia w basenie , tak chyba goraco mu bylo .
Nie byl to jakis odosobniony przypadek .
Mysle , ze faktycznie za bardzo uogolnilam , pewnie zalezy od okolicy .
A stawy nie bola na tej Florydzie?

Piekna jest ta wazka w linku *Basteta*
Chyba to wazka, wogole piekne te zdjecie jest , gratuluje  :big grin:

----------


## Chef Paul

... @ *rrmi* ...
... dwa lata temu (po 20 latach) wróciliśmy z żoną do Polski   :smile:  (mieszkam niedaleko mojego rodzinnego miasta Poznania) , ... na Florydzie jestem kilka tygodni w roku, przeważnie w styczniu (właśnie się wybieram   :smile:  )
... stawy OK   :smile:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie

ps - "owady" też są super   :cool:

----------


## marcy

np i kto mi wymalował takie kiczowate wzorki na szybie  :Wink2:

----------


## Bastet

Cieszę się że się podobają  :smile:  pierwszy raz wystawiłam publicznie  :smile: 

dzięki za uwagę będę zmniejszała wielkość  :smile: 

odpowiedź na pytanie o miejsce.. gratulacje rrmi  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  Pensylwania dom w górach stamtąd też są "sarny"  :smile: 

to dzisiaj dwa ślimaki - zeszłoroczny adres to Stara Miłosna koło warszawy  :smile: 





 

 :sad:  chyba nie chce mi się udać wstawić obrazki ;(

miłego oglądania  :smile:

----------


## Chef Paul

... @ *Bastet* ... aby wkleić swoje zdjęcia z albumu na forum zrób tak: ...
... otwórz stronę z wybranym zdjęciem, (przykład pierwszego Twojego adresu ze ślimakami) kliknij prawym klawiszem myszy na zdjęciu i z menu wybierz właściwości, jedną z pozycji w ramce bedzie Adres (URL), ... jest to adres zdjęcia pod którym się ono znajduje na serwerze (posługując się powyższym przykładem adres 1-szego zdjęcia ze ślimakami będzie taki http://ew484.photosite.com/~photos/t...5807491725.jpg) skopiuj cały adres a następnie naciśnij klawisz "Img", ... w oknie korespondencji pojawi się taki znak *[img]*tutaj wstaw skopiowany adres zdjęcia (i ponownie naciśnij ten sam klawisz - teraz na nim będzie dodatkowo *, ... otrzymasz następujący znak*[/img]*
... Twoje działanie zostanie zakończone takim efektem


... miłego wklejania   :smile:   bardzo fajnych zdjęć   :smile:  

pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie

----------


## Bastet

bardzo bardzo dziękuję za cierpliwość  :smile:  okazuje się że gubił mnie "space" pomiędzy [img] a http no i oczywiście wskazywałam link a nie adresu url  :smile: 
teraz walczę z wielkością bo są za małe  :sad:  ale bardzo bardzo dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Chef Paul

...   :smile:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Bastet

albo małe albo duże ;( no cóż mam nadzieję że komuś się spodobają  :smile:  dobranoc  :smile:  dziękuję jeszcze raz  :smile:  już dziś nic nie wymyślę  :sad:

----------


## Chef Paul

*zima wokół domu*


_... na sobotę do grillowania trzeba będzie odgarnąć śnieg,_


_... i zawiesić sikorkom nową słoninkę,_


_... tutaj nie ma nic do roboty,_


_... łódka może odpocząć do wiosny,_


_... rybki z pod lodu za małe na grilla,_


_... jest dopiero styczeń, do wiosny jeszcze trochę czasu._

Pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie (oczekując aż się trochę ociepli)   :smile:

----------


## osowa

...

----------


## Olkalybowa

UWAGA OSTRY PIES. WCHODZISZ NA WŁASNĄ ODPOWIEDZIALNOŚĆ.

----------

Cześć BEZAN tu HERA   :big grin:

----------


## Olkalybowa

*Verunia*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , koniecznie musimy zorganizować randkę.

----------

> *Verunia*    , koniecznie musimy zorganizować randkę.


Hera jest zainteresowana  :big grin:  Ale czy kawaler już pełnoletni?

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> *Verunia*    , koniecznie musimy zorganizować randkę.
> 
> 
> Hera jest zainteresowana  Ale czy kawaler już pełnoletni?


Bezan nie odchodzi od komputera wpatruje się w Herę godzinami. Smarkacz jeszcze z niego.

----------

> Napisał verunia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> ...


widocznie w jego wieku podobają mu się starsze panienki  :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

To też coś wstawię.  :big grin:  
Najpierw kwiatek

Teraz kolej na rzepak

Na koniec moje ukochane Taterki

----------


## marjucha

I taka mała zagadka, ale bez nagrody(przynajmniej z mojej strony  :big grin:  )
Co to jest?

----------


## stander

Pestka brzoskwini?

----------


## marjucha

> Pestka brzoskwini?


Żadnej zabawy. Od razu trafiony zatopiony.  :cry:

----------


## RS

,

----------


## sebo8877

No bracie Rafale - tos pokazał nam tutaj kunsztu kawałek   :Wink2:  

Sebo8877

----------


## raffran

> U nas (NJ) czesto pokazuja cale misiowe rodziny...........


*rrmi*, musze zapytac. Gdzie mieszkaliscie w NJ?

----------


## Wozik

http://wozik.com

Zapraszam do oglądania zdjęć.

----------


## SławekD-żonka

Fotki jeszcze ciepłe, oto kto wczoraj odwiedził nasz ogródek (w mieście  :ohmy:  )

----------


## jag_24



----------


## jag_24



----------


## Chef Paul

... ojjj ... przydał by się nowy kubek   :Roll:  ... poprzedni już nieco się wyszczerbił (od reklamowania Muratora oczywiście) i muszę go przykrywać kapeluszami grzybów   :sad:  



zdrowy okaz koźlarza pomarańczowo-żółtego (_leccinium versipale_) ważył 92 dkg   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam niezmiernie serdecznie

----------


## Maddy

kolorowych snów ...   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

leśne jezioro o świcie 



nad samotną brzózką widać jeszcze księżyc   :Wink2:

----------


## Chef Paul

... taaak ... chyba Redakcja dużych grzybów nie lubi   :sad:  ... (nowego kubka nie chca dać   :sad:  ...) ... no to może z innej beczki   :smile:  
... wybrałem się do lasu z kubkiem "Muratora"   :big grin:  ... ile do niego nazbierałem grzybów 



pozdrawiam serdecznie

ps - może będą jakieś nagrody dla tego kto odgadnie   :big grin:  (ilość grzybków mogę "zapodać" na PW Redakcji   :big grin:  ) ... chyba nie muszę tutaj dodawać, że i mnie przydał by się nowy kubeczek   :big grin:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Cpt_Q

Ew-ka, te leśne jeziorka...rozumiemy się   :smile:  
Toporowy Stawik, hen w Tatrach. Nikt tam nie łazi. Sprawdziłem   :Wink2:  
http://cptq.photosite.com/~photos/tn...8178006916.jpg

A oto oryginalny sposób ściągania długów, bez dresów i bejsboli...
(okolice Redy k.Gdyni)
http://cptq.photosite.com/~photos/tn...8178030600.jpg

Eeech młodzieży, co wy wiecie o troskach starego psa...  :Roll:  
http://cptq.photosite.com/~photos/tn...8177975040.jpg

zapraszam na morskie krajobrazy: http://cptq.photosite.com/Album2/ - w zasadzie tylko woda i niebo...

Szefie, niech zgadnę - grzybków jest 27. Czy już są w słoiczku?
Bo ten duży pewnikiem ładnie wysuszony...
Idę coś zjeść przed kolejnym wejściem na Twoją stronkę   :Wink2:

----------


## Cpt_Q

no i rozjechałem   :oops:   a miało być 640x480
 :ohmy:

----------


## Maddy

> no i rozjechałem    a miało być 640x480


oj rozjechałes, rozjechałeś,
zrób coś z tym, bo trudno się ogląda (po prawej stronie postu jest edycja  :smile: )
 :Wink2:

----------


## Cpt_Q

żeby to w edycji postu był szkopuł   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
ale się postaram   :Lol:

----------


## ponury63

> żeby to w edycji postu był szkopuł    
> ale się postaram


Kapitanie, zerknij TUTAJ



Ahoj !  :big grin:

----------


## Cpt_Q

Dzięki Ponury, wprawdzie nie używam Irfana tylko ACDSee - efekt osiągam taki sam. Redukuję rozmiar do 640x480, a ten gópi Photo Site znowu mi je "rozjeżdża"   :Evil:

----------


## ponury63

> Dzięki Ponury, wprawdzie nie używam Irfana tylko ACDSee - efekt osiągam taki sam. Redukuję rozmiar do 640x480, a ten gópi Photo Site znowu mi je "rozjeżdża"


Dziwne...
Jeśli zapisujesz zmieniony plik jako nowy, o nowych parametrach, i wrzucasz go na serwer, to powinien on być tam wg tych nowych parametrów

Alternatywą jest zapisywanie pojedynczych obrazków do prezentacji w Sieci na innym, _more friendly_ serwerze, jak ImageShack, fotosik czy wrzuta

----------


## Ew-ka

możesz spać bezpiecznie
 :big grin:  


 :big grin:

----------


## Traper2000

To "coś" wykopałem z ziemi przerabiając przyłącze wodne pod rozbudowę.
Potem była Straż + Policja + Saperzy = Ewakuacja i jak by było mało saperzy wydłubali kolejne 2 sztuki. Bombki były całkiem spore - tak ok. 70 cm długości i jak się okazało gotowe na BUUUM. Ile szczęścia miałem to sam nie wiem bo kopiąc szpadlem myślałem, że to jakiś złom i "nawalałem" w te cacka całkiem mocno.
Jak by tego było mało, moja Żona w 9-tym miesiącu ciąży (10 dni przed terminem porodu) przyglądała się temu z obawą czy cała akcja nie zakończy się porodem...!!!
Wyobrażacie sobie, że po takim odkryciu musiałem jeszcze dokończyć przeróbkę przyłącza a potem kopać pod ławy fundamentowe.



Pozdrawiam
 :ohmy:

----------


## Stelka

Widzieliście kiedys kota uwielbiającego paluszki???  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Troszkę mu się przysnęło przy jedzonku  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Stelka

:ohmy:

----------


## Stelka

Popatrzcie kochani jaki piękny dach dzisiaj widziałam  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  


Super,ale chyba dawno nikt go nie podlewał  :ohmy:

----------


## zielonooka

To ja dorzuce cos od siebie  :smile:  [dopero teraz znalazlam ten watek   :ohmy:  ]

Warszawa



Jedno z moich ulubionych zdjec (nie wiem czemu ) :smile: 


I drugie (to juz* wiem* czemu   :Wink2:   :Roll:  )

----------


## Anisia3

Też właśnie odkryłam ten wątek. To i pokażę moje ostatnie zdjęcia. 
To chyba najmłodszy "czytelnik" Muratora. Świetnie się bawi, chowając się na półce z gazetami.


No proszę, aż koń się nieźle uśmiał.

----------


## kirkris

zielonooka, to Twoje fotki?

----------


## SławekD-żonka



----------


## kirkris

to może ja coś swojego  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

> zielonooka, to Twoje fotki?


owszem  :smile: 
no... tu sie chyba swoje zamieszcza?  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

nieasmowita ta panorama (warszay? :smile:  chyba) 
i bardzo podoba mi sie to czarno biale z morzem, *kirkris*

----------


## kirkris

> nieasmowita ta panorama (warszay? chyba) 
> i bardzo podoba mi sie to czarno biale z morzem, *kirkris*


Warszawa, zgadza się  :smile: 
wystawiasz gdzieś w necie swoje fotki?

----------


## zielonooka

malutko  :smile: 
kiedys na plfoto ale zeszlo na psy i uznalam ze skoro nie strzelam fot babek z cyckami nad ktorymi kazdy pieje z zachwytu to sie nie przebije  :smile: 

teraz robie swoja stronke na photopassion - a wlasciwie moj kumpel informatyk to robi - bo ja w tych sprawach "stronowo-internetoiwych" to osiolek   :Confused:  
sie robi  :smile: 
ale tak prawde mowiac - jakos nie odczuwam duzej potrzeby dzielenia sie ze spoleczenstwem - jeszcze ktos skrytykuje i  sie w sobie zamkne   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Wink2: 
a dwa - strrrrraszliwy amator ze mnie - i wiekszosc fot nie nadaje sie do publikacji   :oops:  no bo sie ucze , po prostu  :smile: 
tych ktore mi sie podobaja i ktore moge pokazac (i sie nie wstydzic) nie jest duzo  :smile:

----------


## kirkris

> malutko 
> kiedys na plfoto ale zeszlo na psy i uznalam ze skoro nie strzelam fot babek z cyckami nad ktorymi kazdy pieje z zachwytu to sie nie przebije


 :big grin: 




> malutko 
> ale tak prawde mowiac - jakos nie odczuwam duzej potrzeby dzielenia sie ze spoleczenstwem - jeszcze ktos skrytykuje i  sie w sobie zamkne    
> a dwa - strrrrraszliwy amator ze mnie - i wiekszosc fot nie nadaje sie do publikacji   no bo sie ucze , po prostu 
> tych ktore mi sie podobaja i ktore moge pokazac (i sie nie wstydzic) nie jest duzo


Nie przejmuj się, konstruktywna krytyka zawsze dobrze robi  :big grin: 
Pozwala na uczenie się i dowiedzenie się jak widzą nasze fotki inni ludzie  
- a to jest bardzo ważne 

pozdr

K

----------

> Jedno z moich ulubionych zdjec (nie wiem czemu )


Mnie też się podoba to zdjęcie i chyba wiem dlaczego. Jest takie optymistyczne. Ten człowiek na zdjęciu to chyba bezdomny?Tak wygląda przynajmniej  :Roll:  W tle łyse drzewo wskazuje na poźną jesień, a ten człowiek na zdjęciu wydaje się szczęśliwy

----------


## zielonooka

*verunia* - a nie , hiehie....  :Wink2:   to jest moj Pan profesor (tzn . tytulu prof chyba nie ma ale prowadzil zajecia na studiach ... ohhh.... jak dawno temu to bylo   :ohmy:   :smile:  ]
ale w sumie  cos w tym co napisalas -  jest   :Wink2:  - bo to typowy artysta - glowa w chmurach, nieprzystosowany  na takie zycie w "wielkim miescie", niezyciowy , jaby go zona nie ubrala i nie nakarmila to chyba faktycznie na ulicy by wyladowal   :Wink2:  i czasmi za zbieracza makulatury go brali....  :Wink2:  
moze dlatego zawsze jest usmiechniety?   :Wink2:   :big grin:  bo olewa ten pospiech i zarabianie kasy.... nie wiem  :smile: 
pamietam tylko ze  zbieral np cholre zwierzeta - jakies ptaki, jeze itp. i leczyl w domu potem wypuszczal .... 
kiedys przez 2 miesiace przychodzil na zajecia z kotem w koszyku   :Wink2:   :Lol:  [ wyobraz sobie  jego  paradujacego po ulicy czy uczelni  z wiklinowym koszem z  nabzdyczonym wielkim kotem w tym koszu :Wink2:   :Lol:   niezapomniany widok   :Lol:  ]  - bo kotu sie samemu nudzilo w domu i ten kot biegal potem po sali i sie lasil do wszystkich wzbudzajac male zamieszanie 
Ogolnie bardzo .... barwna postać   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Mielismy  jakos tak na wczesna  wiosne (lyse drzewko jeszcze nie zakwitlo i nie wypuscilo lisci :Wink2:   ) spotkanie naszej grupki ze studiow u niego na dzialce.... i stad ta fotka   :Wink2:  

ps. ciesze sie jesli fotka Ci sie podobala  :smile:

----------

Tak myslałam, że mogę cos palnąć z tym bezdomnym.  :Wink2:  Dobrze że to nikt z twojej rodziny, bo by mi się chyba dostało  :Lol:  
To zdjęcie dalej jednak nasuwa mi refleksję że chyba szczęścia szukamy nie tam gdzie trzeba

----------


## zielonooka

hiehie... nie no ja chyba tez umiem obiektywnie ocenic wyglad - wiec jakby co to nie sadze zeby ci sie "oberwalo"  :wink: 
a co do refleksji- zgodze sie w 100% - na pewno ten czlowiek jest szczesliwszy niz wielu z nas  :smile: - tylko tak sobie mysle - ja np. juz bym chyba nie umiala wyjsc z tego tygielka  praca-dom-praca-zarabianie$- itp ...    :Confused:

----------


## marjucha

Zielonooka  i kirkris moje gratulacje. Aż chce się patrzeć. 
Kurcze, dawno o nic nie byłem zazdrosny, a teraz jestem, bo to nie ja takie ładne fotki zrobiłem  :sad:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

dziekuje  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Wink2:  
wez pod uwage ze wybralam juz takie "naj naj naj"   :Wink2:  
wiekszosc moich  " produkcji"  laduje w koszu (komputera)   :Wink2:  

zachecona (wrzuce jeszcze jedno....  :Wink2:  )

----------


## hobo2000

Moje zdjecia z cyklu "Jak Mieszkaja Inni"


 opuszczony od dwuch dni



 tradycyjny

  jutro dolacze wiecej---juz usypiammmmmm

----------


## kirkris

nie widać  :sad:

----------


## kirkris

to może jeszcze parę  :smile: 

takie sobie różne  :big grin:

----------


## hobo2000

kirkris...wow ,ale miii sie podooobaaaa to z jachtami  :ohmy:

----------


## kirkris

> kirkris...wow ,ale miii sie podooobaaaa to z jachtami


to bardziej kutry ale też pływają  :big grin:   :big grin: 

to jeszcze coś - ostatnie bardzo stare (ze 20 lat)  :big grin:

----------


## hobo2000

:Mad:  rezygnuje z umieszczenia zdjec,widac je tylko przez kilka minut i znikaja  :sad:

----------


## kirkris

1) umieść fotki na serwerze pozwalającym na załaczanie zdjęć ( photobucket czy inny) - pilnuj ich wielkości
2) utwórz ktalog publiczny !!!!!! (bez ograniczenia dostępu)
3) skopiuj skrót IMG do posta

 :big grin:

----------


## hobo2000

umescilem na innej stronie,bo myslalem,ze problem robi webshots,i tez nic.Umiescilem zdjecie w innym poscie tam gdzie pytaja jak umieszczac zdjecia,zdjecie bylo widoczne przez jeden dzien hahahahaha czary-mary

----------


## Anisia3

*kirkris* kutry super, ale te dziewczynki są bombowe. O ile to realne bliźniaczki, a nie fotomontaż  :Lol:  
Dziewczyny, czy wy nosicie aparat ze sobą non stop, żeby takie fajne foty cykać?

----------


## kirkris

> *kirkris* kutry super, ale te dziewczynki są bombowe. O ile to realne bliźniaczki, a nie fotomontaż  
> Dziewczyny, czy wy nosicie aparat ze sobą non stop, żeby takie fajne foty cykać?


Bliźniaczki faktyczne - dzieci mojego brata  :smile: 
Nie jestem dziewczyną ale kiedyś aparat miałem zawsze ze sobą  :smile: 
Teraz ze względu na strój do roboty (garnitur  :sad:  ) raczej trudno jest nosić plecak foto ze sobą   :Lol:

----------


## Anisia3

> Nie jestem dziewczyną ale kiedyś aparat miałem zawsze ze sobą 
> Teraz ze względu na strój do roboty (garnitur  ) raczej trudno jest nosić plecak foto ze sobą


Sorry, ale tak jakoś "po babsku" zabrzmiał mi twój nick.  :oops:

----------


## kirkris

> Sorry, ale tak jakoś "po babsku" zabrzmiał mi twój nick.


nie ma sprawy   :smile:

----------


## hobo2000

Nadal nie wychodzi mi z umieszczeniem zdjec  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  Chcialem pokazac jak mieszkaja inni,nie mam innego wyjscia tylko pokazac ten album http://good-times.webshots.com/album/556149803xyQFnJ

----------


## Anisia3

Zastanawiam się, czy budowniczy przedostatniego domu od początku był na bani, czy też mieszkańcy dzień w dzień muszą być na lekkim rauszu, żeby tu mieszkać.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Heath

Witam,
może i ja coś dorzucę z mojej kolekcji. Jakość niestety kiepska bo foty robione zwykłą cyfrówką a i trzeba być spiętym żeby jakby co zdążyć dać susa pomiędzy drzewa lub schować się za słupem  :Wink2:  .

Rajd warszawski 04:



Rajd wawelski 06:



Raj Polski 05:

----------


## kropkq

A to moje ulubione zrobione przez moją córkę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  








*czyż nie piękny zachód słońca ????*

----------


## kirkris

*kropkq:*  czy mogę zasugerować Ci inne kadrowanie? 
Pozwoliłem sobie to ciutkę przyciąć (tylko poglądowo). Jak chcesz to natychmiast usunę:







Kadrowanie jest dla zdjęcia najważniejsze  :big grin: 

pozdrowienia dla Ciebie i córki  :smile:

----------


## kropkq

Nie znam się na kadrowaniu  :cry:  
moja córka Kaja również, robi zdjęcia bo lubi i tak jak umie   :Wink2:  
nie uczyła się fotografii  :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Ty może masz większe doświadczenie w robieniu zdjęć, ona jest tylko początkującym amatorem 
nie musisz usuwać, może na tym przykładzie inni się czegoś nauczą   :big grin:   :Wink2: 
Pozdrawiam również
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kirkris

> Nie znam się na kadrowaniu  
> moja córka Kaja również, robi zdjęcia bo lubi i tak jak umie   
> nie uczyła się fotografii


Właśnie dlatego pozwoliłem sobie na ten post i korektę waszych fotek
Dzięki odpowiedniemu kadrowaniu możesz wzmocnić lub zmienić przekaz zdjęcia. Mój post nie miał na celu oceny zdjęć a jedynie zasugerowanie kilku poprawek, które mogą je jeszcze bardziej uatrakcyjnić  :big grin: 




> nie musisz usuwać, może na tym przykładzie inni się czegoś nauczą


Ok, to na jakiś czas zostaną

pozdrawiam cieplutko w Nowym Roku

----------


## kasia w

:big grin:

----------


## ArtiW

Tez niedawno odkrylem ten post. Fajny.
To i ja pare swoich dorzuce. Takich wakacyjnych.

Etna i okolice



Droga do Monte St. Angelo. Jeden z piekniejszych widokow... A jaka droga...



Probuje jeszcze jedno, ale jakos nie moge wgrac...

----------


## ArtiW

Musialem rozmiar zmienic.

Jedno z moich ulubionych. Jeden z kraterow Etny

----------


## kropkq

Piękne widoki  :big grin:

----------


## ArtiW

> Piękne widoki


Wielkie dzieki. Chetnie bym tam wrocil...  :big tongue:

----------


## kropkq

A co Cie tu trzyma  :Roll:  
Dla takich widoków warto wracać   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## ArtiW

Musze to przemyslec  :big grin:  

To dodam jeszcze widok na Neapol z Wezuwiusza

----------


## Majka

to ja pare widoczków zimy

----------


## ArtiW

O, i jedna z najladniejszych plaz na jakich bylem z piaskiem jak maka i "plyciznami" 300 metrow od brzegu. Miejsce: ostroga buta wloskiego


PS. 
sorry za horyzont...  :big grin:   Tradycyjnie "zgubilem" poziom.

----------


## ArtiW

> to ja pare widoczków zimy


Gory CZAD!!! Uwielbiam je fotografowac i ogladac oczywiscie.

Jakie to? Alpy moze? Matternhorn?

----------


## ArtiW

Trzeba bylo nie zmniejszac. Szczegolnie to pierwsze powinno byc duze. Robi wrazenie.

----------


## Majka

to ja mam też cieplejszy widoczek  :Wink2:

----------


## Majka

> Napisał Majka
> 
> to ja pare widoczków zimy
> 
> 
> Gory CZAD!!! Uwielbiam je fotografowac i ogladac oczywiscie.
> 
> Jakie to? Alpy moze? Matternhorn?


Klein Matterhorn.
Pięknę są duże, ale rozwalają stronę  :sad:  Nie umiem wstawić średniej wielkości  :oops:

----------


## ArtiW

> Napisał ArtiW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Majka
> 
> ...


Alpy sa super!
Myslalem, ze wkleje tez pare, ale gdy bylem to fotografowalem je jeszcze analogowym...

PS.
Duzo sie nie pomylilem...  :Wink2:

----------


## Agduś

Nasze wakacje (sprzed epoki budowy domu):

----------


## Zdrowa Marchewka

Czy już jest koniec jesieni ?



foto własne

----------


## user2806

To w którym wątku te zdjęcia dodawać, bo się gubię :/

----------


## kirkris

> To w którym wątku te zdjęcia dodawać, bo się gubię :/


wątek jest już trochę stary ale zawsze mozesz spróbować do odświeżyć   :Wink2:

----------

